# Pencil drawing of horse



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

THAT is absolutely gorgeous. What did you use? Am I seeing a hint of color in there or not?
You've sure come to the right place, there are tons of beautiful animals here.
Why on earth have you been hiding, you do a terrific job.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

If you ever want to draw one of my horses I would be so happy! you are amazing!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, would you draw my horse, yours amazing.,


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol, I only pick large, clear, in focus pictures with lots of lighting/contrast (no grey-day pictures. Lots of sun!)
So if you have any, I may do them.

toadflax: I just use pencils of different hardness. I'm horrible with colour. haha.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, i will find a couple of pictures and you can choose which ones best foir your,


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres a few, choose which is best for you.



































choose which one is best for you.
thanks in advance


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheply, very nice drawing. I like your technique.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

jadeewood.. I already drew that second one of you!


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG! You are so talented! Beautiful job!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

> jadeewood.. I already drew that second one of you!


yes sorry, i didnt mean to add that in but ones it was in i couldnt be asked to edits my post because my computer was slow, if you caould drew anyof the others would be greatly appericated.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## wallalbert (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello

This drawing is really good. can you sent me at my e-mail. i also mady many horse paintings and won competitions

Thanks

how to draw


----------

